# Engine Shaking



## cflores78 (Sep 29, 2008)

I am having some issues with my 2000 Nissan Maxima with about 151,000 miles on it. I started having issues with it shutting off and not passing smog in California. I fixed that by replacing the MAF sensor. Shortly after that my SES light came on and then my car started shaking when idling or coming to a stop. I also have problems with it accelerating like it should, and the SES light flashes at me when I try to accelerate quickly. I had the sparks plugs replaced and a coil that came up on the diagnostic, error code P0301. It ran good for a while until we took a trip up into the mountains and the light started blinking while trying to accelerate uphill. When we arrived to our destination we turned the car off and I turned it back on and the oil light flashes really quickly then shuts off. That oil light does that whenever I turn the car on. 
I was also told that they catalytic converter could be causing this. I just need some help from someone that may have had similar issues and they were able to fix it. I have spent almost $1000.00 trying to get my car fixed and I am just about ready to give up. (My brakes & rotors need to be done as well as my front axle.) Just wondering if it is worth fixing. Thanks for any insight that may be given to me.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

i looked on the service manual. that code is a misfire in cylinder 1. your injector may be not functioning. it may not be that your injector is bad, but in the manual it tells me that your engine harness around the passanger strut tower may be cracked. this may cause your a/c to work improperly, a/c to not work, engine to not start, to have a rough idle, turn your oil light on, give you a code for a idle air control valve or maf sensor, misfire code, (and many more of your favorite songs for only 29.95.)sorry i got carried away. but the list goes on. if you have an email or a fax i can send it to you.


----------



## thenameisjvo (May 3, 2008)

I had something similar happening to my '02 Maxima about a year ago. I never had any trouble with the car shutting off, but I was getting some bad shaking a random times. I have very limited mechanical knowledge, but I with some help I was able to determine that it was my ignition coils that were the problem. 

I had all 6 replaced and it seemed to do the trick. Over year later and I haven't had a single issue of it happening again.


----------



## cflores78 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks to both of you! I wish I had a mechanic that I could really trust cause I don't have time to do the work (don't have the money either, but that's a different story). If anyone can recommend a mechanic in the Fresno, CA area that would be great. 
RB24SRB24DETT - If you want to send me further information my email address is [email protected] . 

Thanks again to you two and any future responders! Any help I can get is most appreciated.


----------

